# New Jersey SHows ?



## VinMan (Feb 26, 2017)

Are there any coming up??


----------



## whittled (Feb 28, 2017)

You just missed Manville but near out of state are Allentown and of coarse Baltimore in March


----------



## VinMan (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks Whittled!!  Cant believe I missed Manville!!  Only about 30 minutes from my house!


----------

